# Pre workout (gaining weight)



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

I could do with a boost just so i can peak whilst working out. Got a good routine going with a nice diet plan. just dont know what pre workout supplement to use so i can have that extra burst.

Any ideas?

Im trying to gain weight too so dont really want any of the fat burning stuff.

Cheers


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

DS Craze


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

you can take a pre-work supp to increase stamina and focus yes, but i think whats slightly more important would be a good intra-workout drink full of aminos etc. Found a drink like this can make a big difference in my recovery between sessions and therefore help maintain or increase gains overall.

used loads of different pre-workout products in the past, hell i was doing 3x min scoops of Jack3D before they removed the 1,3 Dim. Was buzzing my tits off and lifting everything ha.

these days ive opted for a more mild approach, i dont like the buzz or the come down, nor do i like coming home and having no appetite due to stims.

currently im trying CNPs new Pro-GFX. Nice balanced product and not heavy on stims so food intake post training isnt effected, nor am i going to the toilet every hr on it. Must loose half a stone of ****e each time i use some pre-workout supps lol.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Check out Raze and i-surge on our site mate, both very good ingredient profiles (fully listed!) and you can grab some free protein at the same time with the code in my signature


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

i would have said jack3d for when ur gaining, havnt tried the new micro stuff tho maybe it works the same maybe not...


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> you can take a pre-work supp to increase stamina and focus yes, but i think whats slightly more important would be a good intra-workout drink full of aminos etc. Found a drink like this can make a big difference in my recovery between sessions and therefore help maintain or increase gains overall.
> 
> used loads of different pre-workout products in the past, hell i was doing 3x min scoops of Jack3D before they removed the 1,3 Dim. Was buzzing my tits off and lifting everything ha.
> 
> ...


What would you suggest then? just want something to improve my lifts as im doing sets of 10, 8 and 6, and its getting tough on the 6s. Dont wanna be losing my apetite though, hard enough eating 3000+ cals a day as it is lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Muscle Junkie psycho pre workout with 20g bcaa inctra workout.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

get some bcaas in you intraworkout imo


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Benls1991 said:


> What would you suggest then? just want something to improve my lifts as im doing sets of 10, 8 and 6, and its getting tough on the 6s. Dont wanna be losing my apetite though, hard enough eating 3000+ cals a day as it is lol


he`s suggested Pro-GFX lol

i agree with clubber , intra is better than stims pre w/o .


----------



## Bmc11 (Jan 15, 2013)

6 gram of eaa's before training and size on while training :thumb:


----------

